# need rabbit guide



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

can anyone recommend a rabbit guide in the Mio , Rose city, west branch area


----------



## mikedoch (Feb 6, 2016)

i missed again said:


> can anyone recommend a rabbit guide in the Mio , Rose city, west branch area


I also am looking for a guide, or someone who has a beagle but has no one to hunt with and is looking for a partner. I have a few spots that I know of that have jacks.


----------



## papa4x (Feb 16, 2014)

mikedoch said:


> I also am looking for a guide, or someone who has a beagle but has no one to hunt with and is looking for a partner. I have a few spots that I know of that have jacks.


How often are you up there? I have property just east of downtown Mio and I have a beagle (she is not that good with rabbits yet, but I am trying)


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

papa4x said:


> How often are you up there? I have property just east of downtown Mio and I have a beagle (she is not that good with rabbits yet, but I am trying)


I have a cabin on island lake so i get up that way all summer and stating sep 15 i get up there evert weekend to bird hunt i have a 3 yo brit but my buddy wants to try rabbit hunting


----------



## mikedoch (Feb 6, 2016)

Hey Papa4x, I get about every 5 or 6 weeks all year long. I just made it back from being up there this past weekend. Probably not a good weekend to hunt, as it was really (really) cold! So, I probably won't be up during rabbit season again this season.


----------

